

Grub with the Scobleizer - eddylu
http://www.grubwith.us/restaurants/bossa-nova-san-francisco/meals/125

======
timjahn
Wish I was in SF for this one. Eddy, I think you need to bring Scoble to sweet
home Chicago. We can take him to that Chipotle rip off place near Beard Papas
;)

------
yatacc
not having vegetarian options is a huge issue for someone like me.

~~~
eddylu
Hey there, I'm one of the founders and actually vegetarian too =) We try to do
most of our meals half veggie / half meat but we couldn't make it work with
Brazilian, so we had to go all meat on this one. We're definitely going to
build in more options for people with dietary restrictions though!

